# Briggs and Stratton



## nashvillecat (Oct 10, 2011)

I have an old rototiller with a Briggs and Stratton engine. The engine has a recoil rope starter. I would like to get a manual but don't know how old the engine is. I am guessing it is a 2 1/2 or 31/2 horsepower. How can I get some estimate of its age. There is sticker on the shroud but it is worn. 

Now it is kicking back and pulling the handle out of my hand. 
Suggestions?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

No clue as to age with out the "numbers", but guessing maybe 20 years if not older.

If it ripping the starter rope out of your hands most likely a bent or broken fly
wheel key, i.e. out of time.

Pull the flywheel and check it. Might as well put a tune up kit in it since you will have the flywheel off.

BG


----------



## nashvillecat (Oct 10, 2011)

*Briggs and Straton engine*

I have an old tiller with Briggs and Stratton engine, The engine is kicking back, I have posed this question before. I took the flywheel off and the pin is in good shape and the flywheel appears to be lined up correctly. What else can be causing it to kick back?

The numbers on the shroud are 92902 0118 02 0704295.

Can someone tell me when the engine was built?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Are you sure the of the numbers? I think date built is the last 8 numbers, you only have seven (just from memory).

I did find 92902 0118 series. No idea when it was made.

BG


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

The first two digits of the (date) Code are the last two digits of the year it was built. Your engine was built in '07. 
07 - year
04 - month
29 - day
5 - assembly line #5


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Oops, my error, it is seven digit. 

I thought you said it was "old". 

BG


----------



## nashvillecat (Oct 10, 2011)

The engine has to be 20+ years old. My father bought it used and he passed away in 1990. It looked old then.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

When was the last time it was running ?

Are you sure about the number? Maybe the 07 is 87.

BG


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

If it has points it's 1981 or older (if memory is right they switched to Magnetron in about June of 1981) ...make sure your armature air gap is set to .012-.014


----------



## nashvillecat (Oct 10, 2011)

I rechecked the numbers the last 6 digits are 670429. So if I understand the code, this engine was built in 67.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If that is the original engine cover then yes made in 1967.

BG


----------

